# Gartenpavillon



## Ingo_koe (11. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor kurzem einen Gartenpavillon gekauft, nun muss ich ihn selbst aufbauen, weil ich mir die Montagekosten ersparen möchte. Und jetzt kommt genau die Frage: womit fange ich überhaupt an? Ich habe noch nie sowas in meinem Leben gemacht und die Konstruktion ist ziemlich groß... Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Vielleicht lieber doch einen Profi beauftragen?

Ich freue mich auf eure Ratschläge

VG

PS: Link entfernt - Mod Zacky.


----------



## DbSam (11. Juni 2018)

Hallo Ingo,

sende doch mal ein paar Bilder von Deinem Stellplatz für den Pavillon.
In der Anleitung des Produktes sollte eigentlich alles genau drin stehen, die ist sogar auf der Webseite zu finden.

Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass Du nur zur Werbung hier herum turnst...
Zwar ist Dein Account relativ behutsam aufgebaut, aber trotzdem verräterisch.


Und was ist aus Deinem Brunnenprojekt geworden?


Gruß Carsten


----------

